# Ever drop the bar on your chest?



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 6, 2004)

I did this morning.  I was working out a home and right after I lifted the weight off my chest I suddenly felt weak and BOOM.  Now it hurts to breathe.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 6, 2004)

it has happened to me once or twice..it's not like i dropped the bar on my chest though..i lowered it to my chest and let the bar roll on to the ground...that's why i always have a spot at hand during benching..sorry to hear about that man..give it a few days and u'll feel better


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2004)

I have done some silly things in the gym, but I cannot recall ever dropping the bar on my chest. 

You probably just bruised your ribcage.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2004)

I dropped a dumbell @ failure on my left pec while still holding it, but I have never dropped a bar.


----------



## TwoWalks (Jan 6, 2004)

Guess I will be the volunteer to have a red face.

1965, using a thumbless grip and two spotters that decided to watch a girl working out.  Dropped the bar from 3/4 extension. Result was a split sternum. Ended my bench pressing for a number of years and too this day it limits the weight I use because of mental blockage.


----------



## NickB (Jan 6, 2004)

I bench alone and my biggest fear is dropping the bar so what I do is this: I leave the caps off the bar holding the weights. If I get in massive trouble (I cant get it back up) i'll trip the bar and the weights will slide off. I haven't had to tip the weights off yet (thankgod) but it's just a safety measure and eases my mind.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2004)

I can do a situp with 225 on my chest flat or decline bench, I have never had to do it with more than that


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 6, 2004)

Never dropped the bar on my chest, but I got it stuck once when I was a NOOB.  I had to squeal for help.  One incident like that and you quickly learn not to use more weight than you can handle, or to use a spotter if you're going to push it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

I have gotten the bar stuck before and had to sit up with it when I was younger.....also, got stuck in decline once with 245lbs...someone ran over and grab it off of me.  Also, drop a 95lb. dumbell on my chest going to failure.

Saw a freind drop 225 on the top of his head doing smith machine shoulder press....knocked him out for a sec.

Saw another friend pass out squating.....fell backwards and knocked himself out because he fell and kneed himself in the face....lol....only warming up with 135lbs...LOL

Still, even scarier, a powerlifter friend of mine passed out in the middle of a 20rep set of squats with 500lbs in his back...that was ugly.  Luckly no one was hurt.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> I bench alone and my biggest fear is dropping the bar so what I do is this: I leave the caps off the bar holding the weights. If I get in massive trouble (I cant get it back up) i'll trip the bar and the weights will slide off. I haven't had to tip the weights off yet (thankgod) but it's just a safety measure and eases my mind.



I was taught to do the same think when i first started.  I have yet to let it fall on me but came close once.  I was doing incline and was goin on one of my last sets and it started to give.  I tried my hardest to keep it up and was stuck in one spot for some time.  Luckily a guy saw it and came and grabbed it before I made a scene in the gym.  He kept me from making an ass out of my self with the measly weight I was putting up.  I'll never forget that day.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Saw another friend pass out squating.....fell backwards and knocked himself out because he fell and kneed himself in the face....lol....only warming up with 135lbs...LOL



  Sucks for him but man that sounds comical. I never would have believed anyone could fall backwards squatting, never.

*The Monty Python workout tapes now can be yours right in your very own home - to watch again and again!*


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, he passed out and the bar fell backwards and he started to go back and then came forward a bit and hit knee hit him in the face and he knocked himself out for a couple of seconds...he also had a huge black eye.....lol


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I got it stuck once when I was a NOOB.  I had to squeal for help.  One incident like that and you quickly learn not to use more weight than you can handle, or to use a spotter if you're going to push it.



   First time I did that was when I first started out. I loaded up 85 pounds at home and wham, couldn't even get it up once. I had to let the plates slide off which was easy, because the collars sucked bigtime on that set.


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 6, 2004)

It happened to me once doing some negitives with two spotters. One of them wasnt paying attention and his side ended up droping on my chest. I didnt have any problems other than a little bruise.


----------



## Skib (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> I bench alone and my biggest fear is dropping the bar so what I do is this: I leave the caps off the bar holding the weights. If I get in massive trouble (I cant get it back up) i'll trip the bar and the weights will slide off. I haven't had to tip the weights off yet (thankgod) but it's just a safety measure and eases my mind.



good idea... that's what i do when i feel the need to bench without a spot... i still remember the time i was doing a decline bench and brought the bar down close to my neck and couldn't push it up for the life of me... i just tipped the bar and the weights slid off... luckily there were only a couple guys in the room i was in at the time and i didn't make too much of a scene... but fuck, had i have left the pins on i would've been SCREWED... just the thought of me having a barbell fall on my neck sends shivers down my spine


----------



## spartan (Jan 6, 2004)

Hell yea, In my home gym I have had to dump the weights more than once, thats why i don't put collars on the bar when benching. two days ago I was trying 355 for 8 reps, got to rep 5 hit the wall and had to dump. LOL


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by spartan *_
> Hell yea, In my home gym I have had to dump the weights more than once, thats why i don't put collars on the bar when benching. two days ago I was trying 355 for 8 reps, got to rep 5 hit the wall and had to dump. LOL



I bet that was loud as hell.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TwoWalks *_
> Guess I will be the volunteer to have a red face.
> 
> 1965, using a thumbless grip and two spotters that decided to watch a girl working out.  Dropped the bar from 3/4 extension. Result was a split sternum. Ended my bench pressing for a number of years and too this day it limits the weight I use because of mental blockage.



Friend was using a thumbless grip too...guess the bar was bent or something, just unracked 185, and guess the bar came out of his hands at full lockout...heard it bounced off his chest.
Yeah..he got knocked out...he was ok though..


I rememebr back when I was 16...I unracked a weight (not sure poundage..not sure, had just maxed out on previous weight, was burning down)
As soon as I told my sppotter I 'had it' and he let go, my arms failed and it did bounce off my chest. Didn't hurt/crack anything..but remember being sore for a few days..and got ragged on  by friends for that..


----------



## plouffe (Jan 6, 2004)

One of my old workout partners and I were working out and on the ceiling of my other buddy's ( Marble ) basement it said TITECOAT one of the cool air ducts, and the kid had like 200 something locked out ; read the label ; Say's " TIT COAT " and dropped the fucking weight on his chest. Mind you this happened 3 sets in a row.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Got stuck with the bar once. Rested it on my chest and rolled it down to my thighs! Had a full body bruise for weeks!!


----------



## Alaric (Jan 6, 2004)

I was doing squats earlier today on the smith machine, and I thought I had the bar hooked on, so I let go and the weight just starts to drag me down and I'm shocked.  The weight dropped a 3-4 notches on the smith machine, before I regain control and clip it in (flick of the wrist).  My lower back is killing me I had about 210, 220 on it.


----------



## MikeKy (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Got stuck with the bar once. Rested it on my chest and rolled it down to my thighs! Had a full body bruise for weeks!!


 Done this. No bruising though. Of course it was only about 165 lbs.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

heh heh..I think many of us have done this one...
I did it with decline bench.
Thought I could get up one more rep.
it started up, up, u....p, u....down, down, down, till it rested upon my chest...
after a couple minutes of pondering my dire situatio, someone waslked past.
I looked at him, and mustering as much dignity I could, muttered: "A little help, please?"


----------



## BlackLabelSDMF (Jan 6, 2004)

Never dropped it. Had to put it on the second rack though instead of the top one because I couldn't get it up any higher. I then added 10 more pounds and finished my set fine.

I never use a spotter because I feel mentally it gives me more encouragement: either I get it up or I drop it and look like an ass and/or hurt myself.


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BlackLabelSDMF *_
> Never dropped it. Had to put it on the second rack though instead of the top one because I couldn't get it up any higher. I then added 10 more pounds and finished my set fine.
> 
> I never use a spotter because I feel mentally it gives me more encouragement: either I get it up or I drop it and look like an ass and/or hurt myself.



I don't know about this...  Then you've got the feeling in the back of you head "what if I can't get one more up, I better rack it just in case".  Where as if you had a spotter you'd be like "who frekin cares I can do one more rep if all else fails i'm safe, but i'm gonna try like a madman to get this".  Ya know?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2004)

I would rather be able to do a 1/2 rep and a forced finish, I miss having a partner to help pump me up. For the same reason(s) I am on this forum, I like some kind of external stimulus.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

true, that is also why I prefer to goto a gym, than work out at home.
seeing the other guys / women working out w/ intensity, helps to fuel my fire....


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2004)

Ditto, its like going to work for me (except I look forward to it more).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2004)

When I first started, I too got stuck on the decline.  Luckily there was someone in the gym cuz I was using collars.  Scared the hell out of me, so it taught me a good lesson early on.

Never dropped the bar though.  Just a couple of weeks ago I saw a guy struggle on flat bench with 185. The bar was going up extremely cock-eyed. He barely got the last rep and I noticed he was going for another.  From across the gym I thought to myself 'he ain't going to make it'.  He couldn't and tried to throw the bar back to the bottom set of pins.  Well guess what?  He got the bar on one side, but not the other. The bar dropped down on his throat!  He was real lucky I was there, no one else was around...


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I did this morning.  I was working out a home and right after I lifted the weight off my chest I suddenly felt weak and BOOM.  Now it hurts to breathe.



Of course you'll see a doctor is your condition worsens, correct?

How much weight was on there and where on your chest did it hit??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: Ever drop the bar on your chest?*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Of course you'll see a doctor is your condition worsens, correct?
> 
> How much weight was on there and where on your chest did it hit??



I dropped 220.  I then kicked my feet in the air for a little inertia and did a sit up.  I had it checked and nothings wrong.  Well except this foot wide bruise on my chest and the excruciating pian when I have to sit up.


----------



## flexster (Jan 7, 2004)

was in the gym one day a number of years ago and looked over at a friend with the bar sitting on his chest. He looked like he was in pain so I ran over and grabbed the bar off of him. He said right when he was going to rack it, it dropped. He was benching 225 to, ouch. He was using the suicide grip to. This is why you dont use the suicide grip. The next day, he was sore but nothing was broken.

Another story, more recently a friend of myself that works for my wife was benching 265 and dropped on himself. Said he didnt bench for a couple of weeks but nothing was broken. The boy is strong, he says he can bench 360 and weighs around 180.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2004)

When I first started working out (17 yr old) My friend and I used to load the bar up and pretend to lift it while the other (spotter) helped lift it too to impress the girls around. (we were young, immature, and I couldn't bench 95lbs ) So this one set it was way more weight than I could handle, I counted to 3, my spotter lifted the weight just as a pretty woman walked past. Needless to say my spotter turned to stare at the girl as the bar quickly descended to my chest where it stayed till he turned back around


----------



## Mudge (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by flexster *_
> He was using the suicide grip to. This is why you dont use the suicide grip. The next day, he was sore but nothing was broken.



The suicide grip has nothing to do with not being able to rack a weight, I have never had even a scare when doing it.



> Another story, more recently a friend of myself that works for my wife was benching 265 and dropped on himself. Said he didnt bench for a couple of weeks but nothing was broken. The boy is strong, he says he can bench 360



That must have been a long time ago I assume. I dont bench much more than that and 265 is nothing, I can't see dropping that even with a close grip which is what I was doing just yesterday.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2004)

I've never dropped it, but I have definitely had the weight get stuck on me several times.  I just roll the bar onto my stomach, lift one side of the bar, and wiggle out.  The most weight it has ever happened to me with is 205.  I try to push it too hard without a spotter.  It's nice when you can eek out that extra rep without a spot, but it's not going to become plausible once I start using heavier weights.  =)


----------



## plouffe (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> When I first started working out (17 yr old) My friend and I used to load the bar up and pretend to lift it while the other (spotter) helped lift it too to impress the girls around. (we were young, immature, and I couldn't bench 95lbs ) So this one set it was way more weight than I could handle, I counted to 3, my spotter lifted the weight just as a pretty woman walked past. Needless to say my spotter turned to stare at the girl as the bar quickly descended to my chest where it stayed till he turned back around




haha that's funny man.


----------



## flexster (Jan 7, 2004)

Mudge, the first guy told me that right when he was going to rack it, for some reason he straighten his wrist which of course will cause the bar to drop. Momentary lapse of judgement I guess.

The other guy, I dont remember why he dropped it but he said he did and was bruised for a coupld of weeks.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 7, 2004)

That has got to suck, I'd about shyt a brick too.


----------



## BlackLabelSDMF (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> I don't know about this...  Then you've got the feeling in the back of you head "what if I can't get one more up, I better rack it just in case".  Where as if you had a spotter you'd be like "who frekin cares I can do one more rep if all else fails i'm safe, but i'm gonna try like a madman to get this".  Ya know?



I know what ya mean. Just  two ways of looking at it I guess.

Its just my personality to be more of the independent "do everything myself". Has its plusses and its minuses like everything.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm glad my Weider rack has the adjustable safety spotters right at chest level, I can go to failure all the time with out worrying about reracking the weight, then I just slide off the bench and shimmy the weight back up notch by notch.


----------



## sleepie418 (Jan 8, 2004)

i dropped 155 on my face during decline =D


----------



## sleepie418 (Jan 8, 2004)

errrr.. it was my first time trying decline =( i didn't know how to control it lol.. i think i weighed 105lbs when i tried it i forget.. =D


----------



## sleepie418 (Jan 8, 2004)

oh and nothing broke.. the guy spotting me couldn't lift it so my other friends helped.. only thing i had was some bleeding gums. and blood.. just a bit =P


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

..and now you have the nickname...'metal mouth'?

welcome to IM!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

LOL, good one Burner!! Many sleepie, that musta scared ya! I know it woulda me!


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> I bench alone and my biggest fear is dropping the bar so what I do is this: I leave the caps off the bar holding the weights. If I get in massive trouble (I cant get it back up) i'll trip the bar and the weights will slide off. I haven't had to tip the weights off yet (thankgod) but it's just a safety measure and eases my mind.


I'm glad I'm not the only person who does this.

I never, ever, ever leave the caps on. Doing so can kill you.

Luckily, my bench has a "safety catch" slightly above the chest area in case you go up for the lift and realize you can't make it. It's two catches about an inch from my sternum. Without this feature, I would have died years ago. It's saved my ass more times than I can count. I refuse to ever buy a bench that doesn't have these two safety catches.

I'll post a picture sometime for those with no clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## sleepie418 (Jan 10, 2004)

Haha rock.. it happened to fast to scare me.. but it traumatized me lol.. i'm afraid to do decline now.. at all.. maybe someday.. =)


----------



## LAM (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> The suicide grip has nothing to do with not being able to rack a weight, I have never had even a scare when doing it.
> 
> 
> ...



ditto on that.  a thumbless grip to has nothng to do with being a smart lifter.  you should know your own limits.

in 21 years I've never gotten stuck under a bar and I go as heavy as 405 on the incline with no spotter


----------



## EvilEdDanzig (Jan 10, 2004)

Shit,I did the "got it stuck on my chest"...this was about 2 years ago,when I was attempting to break 300 for the first time. I was alone in the house, my family all had gone shopping, and I had a standard plate setup,loaded with 6-50lb plates. I was all fired up, having just dominated a 275 lb set for 7 reps. Being the dumbass I am,I left the collars on (still do...some people never learn,eh?) and layed down on the bench. I took a deep breath, grabbed the bar,set mym ind into it, and BOOM! Weight off the rack, and I banged out a solid 3 reps, a little shaky on the 4th, and I decided it was time to shut down shop. Unfortunately (and those of you who are familiar with the Weider 100s...128,138,148,etc...and similar models,you KNOW what I am talking about) I could not get teh bar quite over the front of the racks...I gave everything I could muster to getting the bar back on the rack,but it was to no avail. I controlled the weight the entire way down to my chest,where I took shallow breaths and kept my hands on the bar, waiting until someone got home. For about 25 minutes,I lay on the bench,300 lbs of iron laying on top of me, staring at the ceiling and being blinded by the light in hte middle of the room's ceiling....and worst of all.....nature began calling approximately 10 minutes into my wait. A horrid situation, but I came out of it safely,embarrassed and humbled. I thought you all might find some humor in this.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 10, 2004)

wow man u put up some fight dawg...i'm sure having to take a piss didn't help either


----------



## EvilEdDanzig (Jan 10, 2004)

not just a piss,brutha....I had to take a dump!


----------



## Michael D (Jan 11, 2004)

I leave the collars on because sometimes the bar will go tilted to one side but I manage to rack it after a while. 

I usually get my wife to spot but I haven't actually needed her for a while now.

My friend has never used a spotter for working out.  Only when he is at a competition or trying to do a pb which is not often.

He started a little over ten years ago. 6'6" @ 170 lbs.  Started with 170 on the bench.  Now he has done 465 with elbow wraps only.  He had a shirt on and easily did 485 but it cut him so he quit using it before upping the weight.

The guy weighs like 240-250 now and has NO lower body.  My calves are like 14" and his are smaller than mine 

Impressive bench though for someone who has never done roids.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Michael D *_
> 
> The guy weighs like 240-250 now and has NO lower body.  My calves are like 14" and his are smaller than mine
> 
> Impressive bench though for someone who has never done roids.


you're friends with Johnny Bravo?


----------



## Michael D (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you're friends with Johnny Bravo?


Well, he is black so probably not. 

The thing is, he doesn't even look like he is that strong.  I mean he has 18" arms and a wide chest but not very much back, hardly any lats or traps.  He doesn't work the lower back or legs.


----------



## Aramo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ya..  thats  happen  a lot  luckly  some's been  there to help  me  put.... but  once  there wasnt.... that was a  bitch  to get off


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2004)

I was talking with a guy @ the gym today...he said all and his friends do are chest adn delts. That's it..
"Are you kidding me? I did that in...high school..."
and he's been out of HS for some time..oy. 
ANother newbie...


----------



## Arthur2004 (Jan 14, 2004)

i have never dropped the bar on me but a couple of months back  i was doing flat benches with 55lbs dumbells and my partner hit my arm from the side and the weight fell on my jaw....it didn't really hurt and i was still holding it when it fell so i was abe to ad pressure against t when falling............that bastard


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 14, 2004)

i play football and i got hit with a helmet under my pads right on my chest. that was like 6 months ago and it hurts like a bitch when i do dips. also =, when i first starting working out i was benching and the bar hit my jaw. good thing i was weak as hell back then and it was probably like 85 lbs.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by EvilEdDanzig *_
> Shit,I did the "got it stuck on my chest"...this was about 2 years ago,when I was attempting to break 300 for the first time. I was alone in the house, my family all had gone shopping, and I had a standard plate setup,loaded with 6-50lb plates.



Not to bust on you... but how does six(6) fifty pound(50lbs) plates equal 300 pounds?  I mean sure it equals 300 pounds, but do you own a bar that is weightless or something?


----------



## Fade (Jan 15, 2004)

I flat out dropped 295 on my chest (arms fully extended)

Finished my workout that night but felt it the nexted day


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

Mudge  --  Your AVI looks like you're being held hostage!


----------



## timr (Jan 15, 2004)

I have always had a sticking point in getting the weight right off my chest.  One day, I decided to go a little heavier and I was by myself and before I knew it, I had 225 pounds on my chest with no one to help.  I had to roll the bar down my chest and into my lap just so I could sit up.  

Not pleasant.


----------



## EvilEdDanzig (Jan 15, 2004)

Look man, I count the lbs in plate, I don't bother counting the bar...if you REALLY want to know how much the bar weighs EXACTLY and total that up,fine by me,you go right on ahead. 3 plates on either side, do the math with me here man, 150 lbs on each side,300 lbs in iron plate on the bar, and the bar's weight is negligable,because I can lay down and rep the thing all day with no weight. In my book,when you can rep something for over 100 reps in a single set, I do not even bother counting it in the total. Follow? So PreMier, if you wish to check the exact weight, grab a calculator, punch in 6 x 50, then add the weight of the bar (probably  10 or 12 lbs) and tell me what you get.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Woah chill out...  If its an olympic bar(which I think it has to be to be able to hold 300+ Lbs) then it weighs 45lbs.  45lbs added to a bench press, or any other exercise for that matter is NOT "negligable".


----------



## MikeKy (Jan 15, 2004)

I know when I add 10lbs to my bench routine, I say a little "yeah!" to myself.


----------



## FrequentVirtue (Jan 15, 2004)

Ya Yesterday I got done doing my normal reps with 165 and stupid me decided to max out. Dropped 205 down had to role the fucker off wasnt that bad. When i was in 8th grade my max was 110 and i tryed 170 without a spotter and it fucken nailed me cut me all up it was funny.


----------



## EvilEdDanzig (Jan 17, 2004)

Well PreMier,if you had thouroughly read my first post, it clearly states that I had a STANDARD set up, NOT olympic. You even have my mention of it being standard in the snippit you took for your reply! ANYHOW,to humor you, I weighed the damn bar.....12 lbs. So i had a grand total of 312 lbs on my chest for almost a half an hour. Is that satisfactory? Or shall I direct you to a site of irrefutable proof that there are such things as 12 lb standard bars rated to 740 lb capacity and 50 lb iron plates in standard form? It is of no inconvenience to me.

PS-to me,12 lbs on a regular bench press? negligable.


----------



## Michael D (Jan 17, 2004)

PS-to me,12 lbs on a regular bench press? negligable. [/QUOTE]

Can I add your 12 pounds to my bench?


----------



## EvilEdDanzig (Jan 17, 2004)

heh heh...heheheheh.....HAHAHAHAHAHA! sure man,you can have it...put you gotta earn it the same as I did ...... 

Guys, I came from a straight out powerlifting background with po'boy weights, a vinyl coated Weider 100 lb set with a cheap hollow aluminum bar that bent under the weight. My father and I worked day in and day out to get built up, and eventually it got to the point that we were benching the 100 lbs for high reps....as high as 100 reps in a set. Before I had my freak out and got hooked into not lifting and getting fat(NEVER listen to a woman that says she wants you soft and big bellied) I was doing 4 100 rep sets with 100 lbs every 3 days. It's hard to believe someone can just hammer out reps like that with 100 lbs....I can't even do that anymore to be perfectly honest,but I still have the muscle buried within that I built those years ago. and it took me a long time (5 years approx). 

Yeah brotha,you can have that 12 lbs. Enjoy it in good health!


----------

